# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 05/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Một cập nhật khá thú vị với rất nhiều thông tin mới từ các hãng hàng không trong và ngoài nước. Khuyến mãi nhân ngày Quốc Tế Thiếu Nhi 1/6. Vietjet, Jetstar khai trương đường bay Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng và Vietnam Airlines cũng khai trương đường bay mới Hà Nội - Thành Đô,... Cùng Didau theo dõi những thay đổi của phương tiện vận chuyển trên không này qua từng ngày và chọn cho mình một tấm vé cho hành trình của bạn đi nhé!  :Wink: 


*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 21/05:  1.500.000 VND  *  22/05 --> 24/05:  1.000.000 VND  *  25/05 --> 27/05:  1.150.000 VND_Lượt về_: 21/05:  2.600.000 VND  *  22/05 --> 24/05:  1.000.000 VND  *  25/05 --> 27/05:  1.150.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 21/05: hết vé  *  22/05 --> 27/05:  1.150.000 VND_Lượt về_: 21/05:  1.250.000 VND  *  22/05 --> 27/05:  1.150.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 21/05: hết vé  *  22/05, 27/05:  1.150.000 VND  *  23/05:  1.050.000 VND  *  24/05:  950.000 VND  *  25/05:  1.400.000 VND  *  26/05: 1.250.000 VND_Lượt về_: 21/05: hết vé  *  22/05, 26/05, 27/05:  1.150.000 VND  *  23/05:  1.050.000 VND  *  24/05:  950.000 VND  *  25/05:  850.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 21/05:  2.150.000 VND  *  22/05: 1.750.000 VND  *  23/05 --> 27/05:  1.550.000 VND_Lượt về_: 21/05:  2.150.000 VND  *  22/05 --> 27/05:  1.550.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 21/05: hết vé *  22/05, 26/05, 27/05:  2.150.000 VND  *  23/05:  2.350.000 VND  *  24/05, 25/05:  2.650.000 VND_Lượt về_: 21/05: hết vé *  22/05 --> 27/05:  2.150.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 21/05 --> 27/05:  1.500.000 VND_Lượt về_: 21/05: hết vé  *  22/05 --> 24/05, 26/05, 27/05:  1.500.000 VND  *  25/05:  1.850.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 21/05: 1.340.000 VND  *  22/05, 23/05: 1.210.000  *  24/05 --> 27/05: 1.080.000_Lượt về_: 21/05: 1.470.000  *  22/05 --> 17/05: 1.210.000 VND  *  23/05 --> 27/05: 1.080.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 21/05: 1,500,000 VND  *  22/05, 23/05: 1,200,000 VND  *  24/05, 25/05, 26/05: 1,100,000 VND  *  27/05: 1,000,000 VND_Lượt về_: 21/05, 22/05: 1,350,000 VND  *  23/05, 24/05, 25/05: 1,200,000 VND  *  26/05, 27/05: 1,100,000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*


*Air Asia*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 59$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 129$

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 45$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 112$

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 55$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 119$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 14/5 - 20/5/2012Thời gian bay: 21/5 - 10/8/2012Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 21/05 - 27/05/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## haianh.lenam

MATA– phòng vé máy bay chuyên sâu đi tuyến quốc Tế, Chúng tôi với đội ngũ nhân viên lâu năm cùng thế mạnh cung cấp vé máy bay đi quốc tế hàng ngày sẽ giúp quý khách hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng phục vụ cùng sự tận tình cao nhất trước, trong và sau chuyến bay.
Thông tin chi tiết mời các bạn gọi đến SDT: 0928.33.00.33 để được tư vấn
ve may bay Ha Noi Bac kinh,ve may bay Ha Noi Thuong Hai,ve may bay Ha Noi Quang Chau,ve may bay Ha Noi HongKong,ve may bay Ha Noi Dai Bac

----------


## vemaybayhoalu

Vui lòng tham khảo thông tin *vé máy bay nội địa, quốc tế giá rẻ* được cập nhật liên tục tại đại lý Hoa Lư

----------

